# Handz entered world of fame...



## handz (Sep 10, 2005)

OK...it have nothing to do with my composing skills... :(


----------



## lux (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm sitting here waiting for chocotrax.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 10, 2005)

this is all i have to say....dude 8)


----------



## IvanP (Sep 10, 2005)

Do you mind if I download the photo, photoshop it and put my face instead of yours? I need to impress a couple of people


----------



## handz (Sep 10, 2005)

IvanP said:


> Do you mind if I download the photo, photoshop it and put my face instead of yours? I need to impress a couple of people



Olypus E-300 is good camera, but I dont think that it will impress much people... :wink:


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't even know what this thread is about.


----------



## handz (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe....counterpoint?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 10, 2005)

Are those your sisters? :?


----------



## handz (Sep 10, 2005)

Unfortunately no:(


----------



## PaulR (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm.

I'm not sure Handz - but you look a little stiff. :wink: Loosen up a little.

What IS this thread all about?


----------



## handz (Sep 10, 2005)

Why thread in OT section should have some sense? 
I only wanted show to friends from forum who I met.....next time I post photos of some fat bald composer, I swear. :oops:


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 10, 2005)

Hans Adamson said:


> Are those your sisters? :?



Maybe they are his brothers and are having a shemale party before handz as well gets his surgery. Like a bachelor party kind of thing for shemales.


----------



## handz (Sep 10, 2005)

You should have stop watching those porn movies...


----------



## Ed (Sep 10, 2005)

you lucky bitch


----------



## Scott Rogers (Sep 10, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 10, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Handz, I can imagine you're still grinning. Was this recent? One of those models was almost killed in that Tsunami last year (the one with the sunglasses on the top of her head). I forget her first name, but I think her last is Petrokova.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just wondering how long it took the police to un-pry your fingers from their waists.



Ahh the one with the sunglasses was the only hot one.


----------



## handz (Sep 10, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> Handz, I can imagine you're still grinning. Was this recent? One of those models was almost killed in that Tsunami last year (the one with the sunglasses on the top of her head). I forget her first name, but I think her last is Petrokova.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just wondering how long it took the police to un-pry your fingers from their waists.




Scott, it was some week ago, yes it is Petra Nemcova, I talked with her a lot, she is very pleasant person, and it look like she is now OK. 

Heh It wasn?t necessary, I was taking some photos for her whole day, so this was a nice reward...


Choc: Im doubling what I said you about porn!


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 10, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Maybe they are his brothers and are having a shemale party before handz as well gets his surgery. Like a bachelor party kind of thing for shemales.


Choco, you are so evily-twisted :twisted:...I love it!

Gotta get my morning coffee and my Chocothrax fix each day.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 10, 2005)

> Ahh the one with the sunglasses was the only hot one.



You don't think Handz is hot? :shock:


----------



## handz (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> > Ahh the one with the sunglasses was the only hot one.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think Handz is hot? :shock:



Now Im surely Hotest of them, I have fever... snifters.... (heh....today is saturday isnt it? )


----------



## Scott Rogers (Sep 10, 2005)

..........


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW!!!!

That's a beautiful camera!


----------



## Niah (Sep 10, 2005)

East european women are always smoking HOT :twisted: 

What's their secret Handz?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 10, 2005)

Lucky man, nice girls there! Especially the one on the right with the glasses


----------

